# Ingenieure Und Ein (mechanisches Pferd)?



## Dragon2fly (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe schon im offiziellen Forum einen ähnlichen Post erstellt leider ist die teilnahme eher gering. Jetzt dachte cih mir ich gebe hier mal einen kleinen anstoß. 


Was haltet Ihr davon das Ingenieure auch ein ``normales`` episches Reitier bauen können?

als beispiel ein mech. Pferd oder soetwas in dieser art. 

Ich meine es ist doch etwas unlogisch das wir sowas komplexes wie eine Flugmaschiene bauen können, jedoch kein normales vortbewegungsmittel für den Boden. 


Ich bitte euch schreibt mir eure Meinung. 


Mir ist voll bewust das auch wieder flames kommen werden, jedoch bitte haltet euch zurück. 


vielen Dank


----------



## red171 (2. Juni 2008)

und was soll das hier bringen? ^^

die idee an sich ist nicht schlecht, nur bis blizz sowas wieder umsetzen sollte

das prob an der sache wird aber wiederrum sein; hexer haben eigene pferde, palas haben eigene pferde:
das sind nun rassen.

jetzt möchtest du das ein beruf ein pferd bekommt.

ich möchte mir garnicht ausmalen was dann andere leute rum jammern was sie alles haben möchten.

bezgl blizz und forum; blizz hat vor über einem jahr schonmal gesagt das sie den beruf "ingi" mal mehr unter die lupe nehmen, passiert ist dennoch nichts bzw das was passiert ist, ist n witz.

ich würds mir ganz schnell ausm kopf schlagen.


----------



## Dragon2fly (2. Juni 2008)

sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt bez. schneesturm forum meinte ich das ich nicht soviel backup bekommen habe von den Usern. Das die Firma da nicht von heute auf morgen das bringt is mir kler. 


Bez. Klassen und mounts. Ist mir voll bewust. allerdings sollte das mount 
1. einen höheren Preis haben als ein normalen (eventuel sogar ähnlichen wie Flugmount)
2. Ansich kann jeder der will diesen bruf erlernen und muss sich keinen neuen char aupeppeln. 

Ist eine reine spekulatzion nicht das ich damit rechne das es kommt würde es nur toll finden wenn sowas wäre.


----------



## Eolas (3. Juni 2008)

Nun, mit der epischen Flugmaschine hast du auf dem Boden eine Geschwindiket von 100%, es hindert dich niemand daran nicht zu fliegen.


Nunja im moment ist die Idee sicher nicht so gut, dann würde der Ingi, der wohl eher als Funberuf- Zumindest pre BC sahs stark danach aus- wohl ein wenig zu stark aufgewertet... Aber evtl mit WotLK, wer weiss. Ich fänds lustig, so was im Roboschreiter-Style, villeicht in Echsenform oder so =)


Und red171: Hexer und Palas sind keine Rassen!!! Warum versteht das niemand...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (3. Juni 2008)

Eolas schrieb:


> Nun, mit der epischen Flugmaschine hast du auf dem Boden eine Geschwindiket von 100%, es hindert dich niemand daran nicht zu fliegen.



Doch, die Spielmechanik. In allen "alten Ländern" können Flugmounts nicht benutzt werden. Und nur dort sind Reitmounts überhaupt noch von Interesse.
Aber warum kein Reitmount für Ingis? Das Mechanische Flugmount ist ja schließlich auch nur über das Betteln der Spieler integriert worden.


----------



## Skurk (4. Juni 2008)

Btw, es gibt bereits ein mechanisches Reittier: Den Roboschreiter.

Es wäre ja auch denkbar, ihn allen Ingi´s zugäglich zu machen oder bauen lassen zu können?!?


----------



## nuxxar* (4. Juni 2008)

Dann wird das Mount von Gnomen uninteressant...

/vote "nein"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon2fly (4. Juni 2008)

Denke das Gnome Mount sollte bleiben für diese Rasse. Aber ein Mechanischer elek oder so wäre auch fein. 

Oder noch eine kleine idee was wäre wenn wir diese auch für andere Spieler bauen könnten. Frage ist auch ob sich das wirtschaftlich verantworten läst. gg


Aber wie gesagt ioch wäre für Mechanischen Reittier (episch) für WOTLK


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Juni 2008)

Wisch dir am besten die pipi aus den augen und siehs wies ist, blizz ist was den Ingi angeht extrem faul geworden.

Mal gaaaanz ehrlich, keine Neuen Zielattrapen, keine neuen Drachlinge und die wären neu zu programmieren sowas von Simpel gewesen.

Ichhab echt nur noch im gefühl, daß  blizzard alles irgendwie hinklatsch udn alle sollen so lange wie möglich daddeln, die wirklich kreative Kraft ist Meiner meinung nach irgednwie völlig verloren gegangen. 
der Beruf hat unendlich möglichkeiten, udn sie machen so wenig daraus.
der größte Witz ist, beim Schmied haben sies eingeführt daß waffen upgradebar sind mit BC, so wies vorher die Drachlinge waren, aber beim Ingi haben sie das rausgenommen.

Sry ich hab halt mittlerweile ne sehr schlechte Meinung von Wo weil blizzard einfahc nix wirklich vernünftiges mehr macht, sie machen ein Arenaset nach dem andern, hauptsache die leute haben was zu farmen, nene besonderes Style müssne die ja nicht bekommen, da nehmen wir einfach den T6 Style klatschen ne brise lila drübber fertig.

Ganz nahc dem motto: "ich hab da schonma was vorbereitet"

Ihc find echt mittlerweile ist WoW nur noch ne abzocke um die leute bis WotLK rauskommt, mit allen mitteln bei der Stange zu halten. Schade eigentlich

Und wenn shcon ne mechanisches Reitmount, dann doch wohl son komsichen schreiter wie sie in Gnome sind (also so wie der Krachbummroboter aussieht)


----------



## DrKnievel (17. Juni 2008)

Also ich wäre ja schon zufrieden wenn Elfen auf Schreitern reiten dürften *seufz* Bescheuerter als ein Gnom auf einem Reitsäbler kanns ja nicht aussehen.

Achja - wieso bekommt Blizzard die Skalierung der Mounts nicht hin, bzw. kümmert sich nicht darum? Es wäre doch viel besser, wenn Gnome auf kleineren Mounts reiten. Im Moment ist es aber so, dass ihre Mounts größer sind als alle Anderen, damit das Modell am Ende genauso hoch ist.
Aber ich komme vom Thema ab...

Wenn Elfen schon keine Schreiter reiten dürfen, wäre ein Ingi-Mount sehr toll.


----------



## WolfyWolf (24. Juli 2008)

Vor kurzem ist doch auf der buffed Seite die News mit dem Motorad aufgetaucht, vllt ist ja genau das die Erhörung deines sehnlichsten Wunsches


----------



## Grazer (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie wär's mit einem uboot ... inkl. max. 4 passagiere - damit erreicht man ein q-gebiet ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (28. Juli 2008)

also für mich ist klar: Wenn Ingi's motorräder bauen können, verlerne ich alle Zaubersprüche, schmeisse meine Nähmaschine weg und schule um. DAS wär SOWAS von GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefloS (30. Juli 2008)

Japp Ich glaube das Moped Mount gibs für ingies und "JUHUU" ich hab Ingi ja schon auf 375 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist dann nurnoch ein Katzensprung!


----------



## Jemira (30. Juli 2008)

DefloS schrieb:


> Japp Ich glaube das Moped Mount gibs für ingies und "JUHUU" ich hab Ingi ja schon auf 375
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign aber noch sind werde die mats bekannt noch obs ein lehrerrezept oder ein droprezept ist oder obs überhaupt ein ingirezept oder rufbelohnung o.a. ist.
abwarten, wäre aber lustig :-) und meine Orcjägerin würde sich mächtig drüber freuen, mit der ingi drauf, ihr pet im Beifahrersitz (sicher nicht^^) oder ihr taurenfreund ^^) würde cool aussehen. wenn sie dann noch den Lederen eine Motorradjacke (ohne lederevorraussetzungen) geben wärs zu geil.


----------



## Vartez (2. August 2008)

oder anstat n Moped n Luftkisenbot des wäre auch geil XD


----------



## Megaball (2. August 2008)

wieso keinen raketenrucksack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (4. August 2008)

ich will das flugzeug aus der beta show das is geil auc wens halt fliegt ..^^
ich fände sowas wie dauerracketenstifel geil ^^


----------



## Dunham (5. August 2008)

ihr kennt doch sicherlich die beiden rennwagentypen auf der schimmernden ebene oder?
ohne viel aufwand könnten die auch das als ingimount rausbringen


----------



## ach was solls. (8. August 2008)

Also wenn so etwas je erscheinen sollte, ist schonmal was los. Aber dann müsst ihr auch damit rechnen das die Preise für ein epic gem enorm steigen, weil sich die Schleifer denken " MH, bin jetzt einer von wenigen Juwelenschleifer .. warum lass ich die Kosten denn jetzt nicht einfach steigen." Denn mit sicherheit würde mehr  als die hälfte aller WoW - Spieler auf Ingi umskillen o.O ... wenns hochkommt !

FAZIT: Man muss nen Ingi - Eignungstest bestehen, den man nur einmal machen darf. ( Das wär doch was )


----------



## Soulfire² (10. August 2008)

ach schrieb:


> Also wenn so etwas je erscheinen sollte, ist schonmal was los. Aber dann müsst ihr auch damit rechnen das die Preise für ein epic gem enorm steigen, weil sich die Schleifer denken " MH, bin jetzt einer von wenigen Juwelenschleifer .. warum lass ich die Kosten denn jetzt nicht einfach steigen." Denn mit sicherheit würde mehr  als die hälfte aller WoW - Spieler auf Ingi umskillen o.O ... wenns hochkommt !
> 
> FAZIT: Man muss nen Ingi - Eignungstest bestehen, den man nur einmal machen darf. ( Das wär doch was )




Ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieviele Ingis mit Flugmount hast du bisher gesehn? Ich erst einen, mit mir 2 .


----------



## Sedraku (13. August 2008)

Ach ja, das Motorrad ist als Ingenieurs 2pätzer mount für wotlk in planung. (siehe wotlkwiki.info)
Jetzt muss ich nur noch ein Radio bauen können auf dem man Radio-Azeroth empfangen könnte. wo neben allgemeinen infos zu WOW und Musik nach wahlrichtung läuft.


----------



## Soulfire² (13. August 2008)

Ich frage mich warum sich alle wegen des Motorrads so anstellen, ich mein was ich technisch weiter entwickelt? Riesige Teufelshäscher ,Robo-Schreiter (Gnom Mount, erst recht das Epic mount)
und die Schredder, oder ein simples Motorrad?


----------



## ach was solls. (15. August 2008)

Soulfire² schrieb:


> Ja klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vllt wollten viele es, haben am Anfang auf Ingi geskillt, aber haben es nicht durchgezogen. Aber wenn die dann hören das es ein Motorrad geben wir ( mal angenommen es wird so sein ) dann wollen die das wieder machen. Selbst dann steigen die Preise aller anderen Berufe, außer Blizzard lässt sich für jeden was spektakuläres einfallen.

Just my 2 cents, Ben.


----------



## Apex (15. August 2008)

Oo Pala/Hexer = eigene rasse ? uiuiuiui

naja seit wow start lieben bie blizzard "pläne" für eine dampfpanzer als mount vor, die waren eigetlich mal für de ingi gedacht...
aber was sag ich, jeder kennt blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







ROBOSCHREITER FÜR INGIS!!!!


----------



## Soulfire² (16. August 2008)

Apex schrieb:


> ROBOSCHREITER FÜR INGIS!!!!




Bitte nicht ^^


----------



## ach was solls. (18. August 2008)

Wenn dann nur ein Motorrad mit beifahrersitz .... damit man auch mal seine Freunde mitschleppen kann ^^


----------

